# Well, I guess it was inevitable



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Ugh we finally had to let the groomer shave him. He’s small boned and thin. He’ll be wearing sweaters all winter. Poor baby. I’ll admit he’s still so cute it’s growing on me. He’s still really soft. I guess I’ll just pretend I have a chihuahua till it grows back. I need to up my repertoire of grooming skills.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bet he is going to look adorable in all his new sweaters!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he's still a cutie! And this will give you BOTH a respite during the worst of his blowing coat. You can start back in with daily grooming as his coat comes back in, get in a routine, and hopefully keep it at whatever length is perfect for both of you!

It IS amazing how little "dog" there is under all that hair, isn't it? It always makes me laugh how much they look like drowned rats when they are all wet down in the sink! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

krandall said:


> Awww, he's still a cutie! And this will give you BOTH a respite during the worst of his blowing coat. You can start back in with daily grooming as his coat comes back in, get in a routine, and hopefully keep it at whatever length is perfect for both of you!
> 
> It IS amazing how little "dog" there is under all that hair, isn't it? It always makes me laugh how much they look like drowned rats when they are all wet down in the sink! LOL!


Yes!!! He's TINY! My son said something like, wow it's weird to have such a little dog. I've definitely noticed during baths, but you blow dry and they fluff up again. Now I am just thinking, is he really 10 lbs? We need to do something! He's a picky eater! My DH says he's fine, but it did scare me a little, lol.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Hahaha, we had the same with Denver. While he saved some of his fur he is just SO SKINNY and tiny!!! 

Interestingly, I did get him sweaters, but the cold didn’t phase him. Maybe it’s because his own coat was a bit longer, but it’ll definitely make the blowing coat easy for a while.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Wulfin said:


> Hahaha, we had the same with Denver. While he saved some of his fur he is just SO SKINNY and tiny!!!
> 
> Interestingly, I did get him sweaters, but the cold didn't phase him. Maybe it's because his own coat was a bit longer, but it'll definitely make the blowing coat easy for a while.


He's shivering at night, even in our bed. Cuddled against me now with a blanket on.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Awww, poor boy. I just wanna give him big warm hugs


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He's cute! I always worried about Willow being cold when we camped in the spring. I used to let her sleep in her sweater.

It's funny how much bigger they look with all that hair! Willow looks like a rat when she gets wet at bath time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> Yes!!! He's TINY! My son said something like, wow it's weird to have such a little dog. I've definitely noticed during baths, but you blow dry and they fluff up again. Now I am just thinking, is he really 10 lbs? We need to do something! He's a picky eater! My DH says he's fine, but it did scare me a little, lol.


Except he doesn't look SKINNY _at all_! No bones showing on his ribs, spine or hips, right? He just looks like a small, fine-boned Havanese. Pixel looks similar when she's wet, and she weighs just 10 lbs, and is in perfect weight.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

krandall said:


> Melissa Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Yes!!! He's TINY! My son said something like, wow it's weird to have such a little dog. I've definitely noticed during baths, but you blow dry and they fluff up again. Now I am just thinking, is he really 10 lbs? We need to do something! He's a picky eater! My DH says he's fine, but it did scare me a little, lol.
> ...


Nope I think you're right! I got the opportunity to see his dad in a short haircut (not this short lol!) And he's similar. I think he's just small boned considering he's pretty tall too. They just look so different without all that fluff!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

WOW!! your groomer did a great job. He's adorable.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, he is still precious, precious! Let's see some sweater photos! Where do you live, Melissa?


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

ShamaMama said:


> Yes, he is still precious, precious! Let's see some sweater photos! Where do you live, Melissa?


We live in Idaho, Boise area. It's not even THAT cold here! Admittedly, we're from Seattle and before that California, so my interpretation of cold is different than most. It's been in the 30s-40s. He's cold even in the house but I think he's also just not used to it. This is little shirt he's been wearing even to bed! (In our bed so no crate danger)


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

So cute in his little shirt!


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

His hair is growing back now, and I think he's really cute. I'll probably let it grow another half an inch and keep him in a puppy cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Woods said:


> His hair is growing back now, and I think he's really cute. I'll probably let it grow another half an inch and keep him in a puppy cut.


It's funny how many people, once they get over the shock, get to like the short look!  Pictures please!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I can’t believe I missed this somehow! He’s adorable! He does have a more delicate frame. 

When mine had to be cut really short, the poor groomer felt so bad. She really thought she wouldn’t have to. She left his head as long as she could, which was actually pretty long, and he looked like a Q-tip! I was so afraid of him being shaved, but when I actually saw him my heart just melted, I didn’t care at all. Now I look back and it’s hysterical to see the pictures.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE, did you post pictures of your little Q-tip? Melissa, can you show us some current photos?

Oops! Just noticed your current thread:

https://www.havaneseforum.com/8-puppy-area/135694-neutered-two-days-ago.html


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I still laugh out loud every time I see this picture. 

I have to be honest, it was a terrible haircut, even for a clipper job. I knew the groomer felt awful. Lots of missed spots, and this is exactly what he looked like when we picked him up, with hair in his eyes and everything. And the next day we had planned to take him to this dog friendly community event, this festival sort of thing, and even though I had accepted it the day before, when we were walking around I did have a few flashes of embarrassment because he looked so ridiculous. But, it grew so fast, and even though it was awful, I was surprised at how much I DIDN’T care. DD jokes that it traumatized her, though. The second picture isn’t the best because his coat isn’t showing completely and he hadn’t been brushed, but you can still see how quickly he grew long again. I think it’s about a year later, and he had trims in between. This is about as long as it gets for us. Right now he’s just a bit longer than this and he’s matting like crazy, and my little trims just aren’t cutting it  



Can’t wait to see Oliver settled into his haircut! When he feels better


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I have to post this one, too, DD and I were just laughing about how his expression is like, “How could you do this to me?”

I do love the really soft feel of the very short cut. His hair is still soft when it’s long but not in the same way.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting those pictures and for sharing the stories, EvaE. Love the year later photo with his sweet grin!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I still laugh out loud every time I see this picture.
> 
> I have to be honest, it was a terrible haircut, even for a clipper job. I knew the groomer felt awful. Lots of missed spots, and this is exactly what he looked like when we picked him up, with hair in his eyes and everything. And the next day we had planned to take him to this dog friendly community event, this festival sort of thing, and even though I had accepted it the day before, when we were walking around I did have a few flashes of embarrassment because he looked so ridiculous. But, it grew so fast, and even though it was awful, I was surprised at how much I DIDN'T care. DD jokes that it traumatized her, though. The second picture isn't the best because his coat isn't showing completely and he hadn't been brushed, but you can still see how quickly he grew long again. I think it's about a year later, and he had trims in between. This is about as long as it gets for us. Right now he's just a bit longer than this and he's matting like crazy, and my little trims just aren't cutting it
> 
> Can't wait to see Oliver settled into his haircut! When he feels better


LOL! I hate to admit it, but you're right! He DID look like a Q-tip! And you let him get QUITE long now! He looks like ALMOST full coat! Pixel and Kodi both start getting mats WAY before that length. He's absolutely to die for cute!


----------



## Orius (Jan 20, 2020)

These pictures are all so adorable! Orius had a pretty face when he came to us as the breeder did a great job of keeping him clean, nails trimmed. I haven't had a dog with a white face before, so the tear stains surprised me. I think I have them under control now, and have learned his hair grows FAST! I trimmed off the rusty-red stains today and as they had grown out to over 1/2", so he's beginning to look pretty again. 

I use a grooming table to comb his daily, and I bathe him every 7-10 days, checking his nails and trimming foot pads each time. I love how cute Havanese short hair can look! Thanks for posting, and I even like the little Q-tip. 

Did anyone ever remember seeing Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have to post this one, too, DD and I were just laughing about how his expression is like, "How could you do this to me?"
> 
> I do love the really soft feel of the very short cut. His hair is still soft when it's long but not in the same way.


*
OMG!!!!! THIS IS HAIR CUT IS HYSTERICAL. I'm still LOL!!!!​*
ME THINKS ... It is an UNDERSTATEMENT the Groomer didn't know what they were doing. Oh! Well it is TRUE ... these dogs are cute not matter what.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Mikki said:


> EvaE1izabeth said:
> 
> 
> > I have to post this one, too, DD and I were just laughing about how his expression is like, "How could you do this to me?"
> ...


Omg poor guy. But he's still sooo cute. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I'm laughing so hard


----------



## zamamaman (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Melissa, I see the pics of Oliver before and after grooming and really ressembles a lot Sheleg, my friends cute dog. I already shared a few pics of him before and after compulsery grooming to understand more about him and many members helped like for instance Krandall did help a lot.
Anyway, I want to share these pics with you ...... and Oliver if course.
Regards


----------

